# 2jzgte swap



## dreed7235 (Jul 28, 2009)

Has anyone here done a 2jz swap in a 240? I recently took a 96 240sx in on a trade and know of a complete 2jz with wiring and tranny for cheap. I would like to do the swap but was wanting some guidance before taking the leap.


----------

